# Best Recipe for Acrylic Slab mold



## soap1daze (Sep 23, 2015)

I just received my acrylic slab mold and it looks very well made.  My problem is that I didn't receive the recipe to use with this mold.  I want to avoid any unmolding problems I've read about.  The mold was to be shipped with a recipe.  Any idea where I can find it?  

I make cold processed soap but want this specific recipe before I start changing things up.  Thank you.


----------



## kumudini (Sep 23, 2015)

You didn't say where you got this mold so I can't look up for the recipe but, I see recipes on soap making resource and they use acrylic mold for all kinds of recipes, and they sell them as kits. So I'm thinking you could use any recipe with it. I think they are no-line molds, so convenient. Good luck with your new mold.


----------



## soap1daze (Sep 23, 2015)

Yes it was the soap making resource company.  The site has photos that don't expand so it is hard to see what is being shown and what mold is being used.  TU.


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 23, 2015)

I don't have one but recall folks mentioning that you need to oil acrylic molds with mineral oil otherwise they stick.  Mineral Oil doesn't saponify.

 I don't think the recipe has much to do with it...


----------



## soap1daze (May 22, 2017)

Just as a follow up I used one of my standard recipes size adjusted for this mold and added SLC into the mix.  24 hours later and the soap came out nicely.

Sorry I couldn't post a pic for you.  Forgot the process for doing so.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 22, 2017)

I had an acrylic mold and no matter what I did to it it still gave me fits unmolding. I tried mineral oil, cooking spray. My salt bars were the only ones that came out relatively decent .  I finally sold it as others seemed to have better luck. I suggest a harder recipe. Most certainly not a primarily all or high liquid oil recipe.


----------

